# Thermostat mounting



## wclee (Aug 15, 2013)

Has any one used this style of thermostat and if so how did you mount it. 
Thanks in advance








Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## Marengoite (Jul 11, 2012)

Drill a hole in your 'bator and thread the screw through it. Secure with the black wing nut from the outside. Wire white to silver and black to brass and you're good to go.


----------



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

if you look on my coolerbator v3.0 there are a few pics of how I did it. I found that in order to be secure and adjustable without opening the bator you will have to have the adjuster sticking through the bator. from there be sure it can not slip of be bumped to a separate setting. 
sorry I dont have any pics on the computer I am using, I had to carve out a section of the foam in order to make room for my lock nut. I also suggest a washer on the thread side, as the thermostat can pull through the flimsy styrofoam.


----------



## wclee (Aug 15, 2013)

Thanks the washer was a great ideal. 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

good luck!!! hope you get good hatches


----------

